# Way Ot--tilt Up Garage Door Install



## olcopper (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm putting the finishing touches on the exterior of my shop, and have gotten to the door--it is a tilt up style with two springs.  Unfortunately, it was already removed and sitting in a shed with all(?) the parts.
Am asking  if anyone else has this type of door and would be willing to post or send some pics of it installed,
since I got it free, there are no instructions with it.  I can probably puzzle it out, but some pics would be a timesaver. Pics of how it attaches to the wooden door frame and of the rails as they attach are what is needed.
I can send pics of the components I have, if that would be helpful.
Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated
olcopper


----------



## Cobra (Oct 2, 2016)

You might find this video helpful.


----------



## olcopper (Oct 2, 2016)

Cobra,
The video was helpful in that it showed the door operating from both outside and inside, and gave me a general idea of how the mechanism works.
But, the hardware, channels,springs etc, that I have are not the same as the video shows, so, I'm somewhat still stumped, but, maybe able to puzzle it out over time,
if I can't figure it out, I may just cut it in half up the middle and make two barn doors from the two halves and put it on regular barn door hinges---I'll so that as a last resort though.
Thanks for the info.
olcopper


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Oct 2, 2016)

One piece garage door. 

Googles first hit is:
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/e5/e5610261-1a11-43f7-bd4c-16c5e3075dd7.pdf

I hope that helps. Good luck


----------



## olcopper (Oct 2, 2016)

rr,
I googled it under every name and variation I could find---never saw this one.
Thanks, it's closer to what I have than anything I've seen yet.
Much appreciated.
olcopper


----------



## olcopper (Oct 16, 2016)

After many fruitless attempts to figure it out, My Wife suggested converting it to a roll aside door, so I found some roll up door hinges and bought 4 rollers from Lowes,
the door already had an angle iron header on it, so, I attached the 4 hinges to the header ,installed the rollers and slid the track on to the rollers, works smooth in this configuration, and I believe it will work in actual practice.
Your ideas and suggestions are very much appreciated.
olcopper


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Oct 16, 2016)

Cobra said:


> You might find this video helpful.



OOOOOOO I LIKE!


----------



## David S (Oct 18, 2016)

Olcopper can you post a picture of what you have.  I have an old stanely one piece lift out / up garage door.  The top of the door has a roller on each corner that travels in a track on each side. and there are is an arm on each side with a long spring.

If yours is like mine I can send pictures of areas that you think could help.

David


----------



## olcopper (Oct 19, 2016)

David,
attached are pics of the door and the hardware I received, if you can help puzzle it out, It will be greatly appreciated.
olcopper


----------



## David S (Oct 19, 2016)

Olcopper if there is some hardware on the far end it is not clear enough form me to make it out.  On mine there is a wide flanged bracket that mounts to the side of the door frame and contains the pivot for the main arms.  I don't see that.

Unfortunately I am at the RV park now for the weekend and wont' be back until monday.  If you can wait that long, I will take pictures of mine and we can compare with what you have.

David


----------

